# Brag pictures



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

He looks like a sweet boy!


----------



## Serenity616 (Oct 6, 2012)

Awww so adorable! Congratulations! Thanks for posting!


----------



## natpav (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks, and yes he is a sweet boy when he wants to be, when he is grumpy every single person in the entire barn knows, and its not unusual to hear "Winton is grumpy today" steer clear when walking down the bar


----------



## TheMayoMat (Oct 18, 2012)

Curious- what's he do when he's grumpy?


----------



## natpav (Aug 27, 2012)

The usual, unwilling to work, attempts to cut corners, tries taking advantage of you. He will kick others if they get in his space but thats only on the very worst of days.


----------



## TheMayoMat (Oct 18, 2012)

Sounds a bit like me on a bad day, then!


----------



## natpav (Aug 27, 2012)

Haha, I know, he can be a really sweet boy though. Loves cinnamon sugar bagels on show mornings, my bagel of course but he gives you that look until you give him a piece, and then likes your hands Hahaha


----------

